

Hacking Magic with Lisp and Unix - "Wizards's Bane" (fantasy novel, free) - mhd
http://www.baen.com/library/0671878468/0671878468.htm

======
mhd
It's pretty old, but some of you might not know this. Amusing story of a
computer programmer "summoned" to another world, who tries to use CS to tame
the wild magic.

"backslash cd slash grep moira" isn't that much different from "abracadabra
alakazam" after all...

